
Web Analytics Collection on Product Hunt - tedmiston
https://www.producthunt.com/@kicksopenminds/collections/web-analytics
======
tedmiston
The most common question I get from someone who's used Google Analytics and
wants to upgrade to more powerful tools is "Which ones should I try?"

I put this Product Hunt collection together to help new clickstream users get
started with some of the most useful analytics services.

Full disclosure: I'm a dev on the Astronomer Clickstream platform [0] that
routes events to various clickstream destinations. I spend a lot of time
working with clickstream analytics services!

[0]:
[https://www.astronomer.io/clickstream/](https://www.astronomer.io/clickstream/)

